
90% of Chrome traffic to Google SSL services going over SPDY - there
https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/spdy-dev/TCOW7Lw2scQ
======
regularfry
For those as clueless as I was: <http://www.chromium.org/spdy/spdy-whitepaper>

